# Stand mixer question



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone can give me any recommendations on which stand mixer is the best. I am looking for something that can take the use that comes in a farm household.Making wheat bread etc. I have ready mixed reviews on the Kitchenaid mixers, so I thought I might ask for opinions.I knew you guys would be the ones to know these things.
Thanks in advance, 
Sabrina


----------



## atobols (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a Kitchenaid Professional 6. I like it, I use it more for the attachments than the actual mixing aspect. I've heard wonderful things about Bosch. If I had to choose which one to get all over again, I'm not sure which one I would choose. I would sure love to get my hands on a Bosch and play with it.


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

I know! I looked at one of the Bosch, it was SO cool!! It is such a big purchase that I want to make the right choice, lol

eta, I was actually looking at the KA 6. Then I saw a few bad reviews and thought I woudl ask around.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi,
I've had four mixer over the last 30 years and my Kitchenaid mixers kicks them all out of the park I do love her she is a fine mixer. MM


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

Mick, what model do you have, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi, Sabrina,

I know nothing of Bosch, but I, too, have a KitchenAid Professional 6. I purchased it in 2006. It has been used heavily but appropriately. I've cared for it very well.

I just got done tearing it apart and replacing the gears, which apparently fail with some regularity. Were I to buy another stand mixer, I don't think it would be a KitchenAid. As it is, I ordered a spare set of gears because I don't think this will be the last time I have to repair this mixer.

On the bright side, I'm now very comfortable with noodling around in its guts.


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

Raeven, Were the gears plastic? That is the issue I have been reading about. The new 6s are supposed to have all metal gears. Which is why I am asking.  I have read several reviews that talk about the gears wearing out fairly fast.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

I have burned out 2 kitchen aid mixer and I am now working on my 3rd. When this one goes I will buy a bosch. Hubby doesnt like the looks of the bosch so thats why I have gotten 3 kitchen aid mixers. He bought them for me for presents. The high mixing speed is already gone on this mixer. They certainly dont make them like the used to. Oh...and I usually only use it to make 2 loaves of bread each week. Cookies during holidays. Nothing too strenous. I take care of it after each use too. I want a workhorse that will last me years and years. Sadly there is not any money in that for the manufacturer.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I've got a 6qt Kitchen Aid and love it. If you are looking for something that is heavy duty, industrial strength, look for a used Hobart. I think they have a 5 qt, the definitely have a 10 qt.


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a restaurant supply store in town, I have thought of going and seeing what they have. I worked in foodservice for 10 years, and we used Hobart. They were great! I didn't know if they had anything small enough for home use. You guys are so helpful!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Sabrina67 said:


> Raeven, Were the gears plastic? That is the issue I have been reading about. The new 6s are supposed to have all metal gears. Which is why I am asking.  I have read several reviews that talk about the gears wearing out fairly fast.


Hi, Sabrina,

The gears in mine were all metal. 

In fact, I couldn't even see a problem with any of them once I had them out of the machine! I called and spoke with a wonderfully helpful repair person in Utah, and he shared that sometimes the damage is so small, it is nearly impossible to detect. He told me which gears to replace as they are commonly the culprit (worm drive gear and worm follower gear), and he was right. That did the trick. It's working great again.

I should point out that the motor on my mixer has never even broken a sweat. I use it mostly for mixing yeast doughs and occasionally cookie and cake batters. It's just the gears -- but that's no small consideration when buying a heavy duty mixer!!


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thx Raeven  Were they expensive to replace. I know I am asking a million questions, and I apologize. But I know that you guys actually use a mixer, lol. This is a huge purchase for me so I am will probably analyze it to death. >.<


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

After several Kitchenaids blowing up or rattling apart or slinging black grease into the dough, we got a Bosch several years ago and love it. Zero problems. The KA could be heard all over the house, even when new. I can never hear the Bosch running, and it kneads better and more. DW bakes weekly for the farmer market and runs it constantly all spring and summer and fall. 

If you want a KA, get a very old one or a Hobart.


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

Ed, The Bosch you are talking about, is it the one that looks like a bowl..on a stand  I have read several great reviews on it online. It just looks odd, but hey, if it works, I don't care!  
I looked online at the Hobarts, and has major sticker shock, LOL Definitely a used type of thing for me!


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

a purple one.


Sabrina67 said:


> Mick, what model do you have, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

LOL! Mick!  My favorite!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Sabrina67 said:


> Thx Raeven  Were they expensive to replace. I know I am asking a million questions, and I apologize. But I know that you guys actually use a mixer, lol. This is a huge purchase for me so I am will probably analyze it to death. >.<


Hi, Sabrina,

No worries about your questions -- I'm happy to help! That's the nice thing about forums like this! Besides, I'm learning a lot, too. 

I ordered what will be basically a lifetime of grease (there is a lot of grease in the gear compartment!), 2 worm drive gears, 2 worm follower gears and 2 snap rings. With shipping (no state tax where I live), it came to $71.16. I have enough parts to fix the machine completely with new parts one more time and can probably combine used parts to repair it for a third time if necessary.

This is NOT the criteria I like to use when purchasing major kitchen toys, but I will say that fixing it wasn't that big of a deal. Lotta grease, but the repair was very straight forward.

Hope this helps, and no problem at all if I can answer any other questions you have!


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

That helps so much


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Sorry,
I think it's 5ksm150, it's the short one. but it rocks:rock:


MM


Sabrina67 said:


> LOL! Mick!  My favorite!


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Sabrina67 said:


> Ed, The Bosch you are talking about, is it the one that looks like a bowl..on a stand  I have read several great reviews on it online. It just looks odd, but hey, if it works, I don't care!
> I looked online at the Hobarts, and has major sticker shock, LOL Definitely a used type of thing for me!


Yeah. It's not really on a stand, it's on a little platform. She got a blender for it and some other attachment. They fit on that upright part off to one side. I can't stress enough how much better it is than those 3 KA we went through in a very short time. We still have the last one and will sell it at a yard sale next summer.


----------



## okiemomof3 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bosch all the way!!!!

i love my bosch. i use it for WW bread, for cakes, for cookies, to make quick breads, to mash potatoes, to whip egg whites

i also use it to shred my chicken or roast or pork in like less than 30 seconds  It says on my counter. 

I also have the blender attachment and will soon be getting the food processor attachment. 

I have heard great things about the meat grinder attachment also!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a Bosch Universal that I regularly use for breadmaking. Typically I'll mix six loaves at a time which will come in around eight pounds of dough, maybe a bit more. Works like a champ.

It's been a few years since I really researched good mixers for bread making. Viking and DLX used to make a good models as well. Best of all would be a 10qt Hobart but that's going to cost.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I have burned up 2 Kitchenaids and then bought the Bosch Universal in 1994. I have the blender attachement, meat grinder, sausage maker and juicer. It gets used daily and I make all my own bread and rolls. It is a work horse. If it ever breaks down, I will buy another one. Bosch is the only way to go, if you really work your mixer.


----------



## Oldskool (Nov 6, 2011)

I came on today to post about mixers im looking into one for myself hehe perfect timing great info thanks and sabrina let me know what you pick


----------



## Oldskool (Nov 6, 2011)

doesnt hobart make kitchenaid mixers?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Oldskool said:


> doesnt hobart make kitchenaid mixers?


Well, if they do, then it's the Got-A-Case-Of-The-Mondays Division that makes them. :grump:

I openly admit, there were two somewhat irrational influences that caused me to choose the KitchenAid: First, my grandmother had one that lasted well into the time of my parents' kitchen, and second (probably influenced by the first thing), I like how they look. There's something old-timey and comforting about one. They've always been around, they look like they belong in a country-style kitchen and they remind me of good things from my childhood.

I can't tell you how disappointed I was when I heard that ominous knocking sound coming from my machine. I don't use it daily, but probably as much as three times a week, and yes, I make a lot of bread. I've never been hard on it -- heck, my sourdough bread recipe calls for 8 cups of flour total, and I divide the dang dough in half for the 4-minute kneading period! So hardly an abused unit.

Really, KitchenAid should be ashamed. They're coasting on a reputation for a good quality unit that will last for decades. When I spoke to the repair person in Utah -- someone who works on a lot of these machines -- he didn't quite say it, but he intimated that he works on a lot of them. Disappointing.


----------



## Oldskool (Nov 6, 2011)

i love the look of a kitchen aid and there prices even tho its still alot are more resonable for me BUT if i buy a machine and it dies or breaks down without alot of use my DH will be liviid from what ive been reading kitchen aid is no good for bread you will kill the machine unless you have a super old one from the 60s things were made better back then... stay away from cusinart they are inferior hobarts best but expencive and bosh is wonderful for bread it looks huge and like poop to be honest but i guess if it gets the job done and im not gunna kill it with bread we go threw 6 loafs a week and thats just bread then maybe its the best option for me 
heres a hobart one thats under a grand... just
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hobart-N-50-5QT-Mixer-Bowl-Whisk-Attachment-/290625149224#ht_5311wt_1021


----------



## Oldskool (Nov 6, 2011)

I dont like the plastic bowl on the bosch im a plastic hater lol
i did see some with stainless tho .... hrmm


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

LOL! Oldskool!


> it looks huge and like poop


 That was my first thought too! But I am really leaning toward the Bosch. Same here with the hubby too. If I spend that kind of cash, it had better be here and buried with me when I die....;P
You guys have been so much help. I am so glad I asked here before jumping on the first thing I thought about.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

A really good friend bought my kitchen aid mixer for me years ago when we first moved to our new house. I really love it & have never had a problem with it, not even once. I like it for making bread & also cookies. Sure saves alot of wear & tear on my shoulder!

I also work at a resturant & the owner has a professional Kitchen aid mixer his mother bought for them when they first bought the place over 15 years ago! To my knowledge he has never had any real problems with it & I've been there almost 7 years now & he uses it daily!


----------



## ghmerrill (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a bosch... An amazing machine. I make bread every ten days or so, 8 loaves at a time. I have the blender, food processor, meat grinder, grain mill and berry press. 

A friend also has one- 15 years young, and her mom's is 25. Both going strong. 

it took some getting used to the looks, but now I look at those top heavy, bulky kitchen aid mixers, and just dont see the attraction. When I see (and hear) my sis in laws running, I'm glad I didn't get one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

Oldskool said:


> doesnt hobart make kitchenaid mixers?


Whirlpool bought the Kitchenaid division from Hobart back in 1986.


----------



## Oldskool (Nov 6, 2011)

good to know A.T. i was looking at a vintage used kitchenaid hobart that explains it ....
ohhh the conflict bosch sounds best and if they are like there industrial powertools then they will last forever (used to sell industrial supply) ....but to convince the hubby ... right now i can get the kitchenaid pro 5 for 299.99 5 mins away


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

Same here, the CONFLICT!!...Kitchenaid...close...cheaper...Bosch....Seems really durable...expensive...have to order...*UGH!!*


----------



## Oldskool (Nov 6, 2011)

well the kitchen aid has a warrenty so im thinking i might be hard on it use the crap outta it and see if i can break it lol


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

I really want the Bosch..But seriously, I am not too sure I can fit it into my budget. I am trying to save for a milk cow, LOL!! But....then again...Maybe a cow in the spring, when it is warmer..a mixer now...:/


----------



## Oldskool (Nov 6, 2011)

i would not be able to get a bosch till summer next year


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

I may be getting the kitchen aide as well, LOL! Hubby just found a great deal on a Bobcat (skid steer) that we need desperately on the farm. *sigh*


----------



## okiemomof3 (Jan 11, 2010)

the price of a Bosch Universal is comparable and even cheaper that some of the higher end Kitchenaids with the comperable 800 watts (or close to the Bosch's 800 watts). It also has a warrenty  

cheapest place i have found to buy the B is pleasant hill grains.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

Pleasant Hill Grain - http://www.pleasanthillgrain.com/ - is where I bought mine as well.


----------



## ghmerrill (Feb 22, 2011)

I was going to say that too- I bought mine this summer, they had a $50 rebate, so it was something like $349. I couldn't find a kitchenaid for that.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Kitchenaid replaced our first one under warranty with a factory rebuilt model. When it broke, they told us where to order parts to fix it. After we did that and something else broke, they were no help. That was all within a few years, and before DW started baking for the market. Go for the Bosch. DW makes nearly 100 loaves a week during season and has had no problems ever with the Bosch.


----------



## freelove (Jun 17, 2005)

I have been looking at a Viking. Does anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

I've never used one but over to The Fresh Loaf - http://www.thefreshloaf.com/forum - there have been posts about Vikings.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

My Kitchenaid mixer has been going strong for almost 15 years now. I looked at the Bosch but it was a Christmas present and I knew there was no way dh would spend that much, and frankly we really couldn't afford it at that time.

When this mixer goes, I will probably give the Bosch a second look. No complaints about the Kitchenaid though.


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

It has even been fun looking at all of these mixers,


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

I bought a kitchen aid on ebay three years ago and give my top of the line mix (similar to bosch) to my daughter. There are only two of us and I generally make a loaf at a time. The kitchen aid has served me well. I got a meat grinder for it as well and love using it. The mixer stays on my counter and I use it almost every day.


----------



## freelove (Jun 17, 2005)

Thank you, AT Hagen.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I have two stand mixers. (in this picture they are both new, out of the box)










The Electrolox seems to handle big batches with more ease, but I prefer the KA for things like cake. I bought the Elux because I was worried I was overworking my old KA, and I have tons of attachments for it. Then while the Elux was in transit, the old KA gave up the ghost. It was cheaper to buy a new KA than the attachments for the Elux. They actually showed up on the same UPS truck.

Had the old KA given out first, I would have bought the heavier duty KA and hoped for the best . . .

BTW - the Elux machine is not cheap, I had been saving a long time before I ordered it.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

ALSO - watch online for Black Friday sales. That was the time of year I was looking last year, and got my KA for just over $200 (from Amazon). There were some smoking deals on the lower models too. It was a "Black Friday only" when they are gone, they are gone deal. And that is why I have a silver one - the other colors weren't included at the low price.


----------



## Oldskool (Nov 6, 2011)

So i was gifted a kitchen aid mixer have used it a ton and so far so good
kitchenaids come onsale for 299 sometimes cheaper here in canada all the time


----------



## Lilycatherine (Sep 2, 2011)

There is a kitchen store in our town and I purchased a KENWOOD stand mixer there probably 10 years ago. It has a 7 qt. stainless bowl and many attachments. It is a workhorse and at the time had the biggest motor on the market because I have gone through a ton of mixers, I made it my business to really look hard prior to making a purchase. These are made in England and I expect it will last the rest of my life and be going strong after I am gone.


----------

